# Elevation adjustment on both the dish and the motor



## videobruce (Aug 13, 2004)

If it is already on the dish, why does there need to be one of the H-H motor?
What am I missing?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

In setting up a movable dish there are two adjustments that are made at the dish, elevation and declination. I suspect these are the two adjustments you are speaking of. Since the satellites are located in a parabolic rather than a semi-circular arrangement from any one spot on the earth, the inclination setting adjusts the dish aim as the dish moves east or west. I hope this makes some sense.


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

The one on the motor sets an axis which points at Polaris (the North Star). 

The one on the dish sets the Declination Angle, that points the dish back toward the satellite arc, above the equator.

Together, if all works well, they let your dish track from one end of the arc (horizon), overhead, to the other end.


----------

